# Water Softner & Bleach



## jimmyirish (Aug 14, 2012)

If I put bleach in my water softener would it neutralize any bacteria coming out of my well?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If your well has a problem then you must treat the well. When you treat the well you have to pump the treatment throughout all your plumbing to kill all the bacteria. "welldriller" will most likely answer you soon. He is a professional.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont currently have a will but when we did, we had a water softner and put bleach in with the salt ever so often to help clean iron deposits out of it. 

Seemed to help some with iron in the tap water.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

If it were a well that you were having bacteria issues with that's not really a good solution. If bacteria keeps coming back after doing a shock treatment then there is a problem. At that point it's figure out what's wrong with the well and fix it. If you can't find the problem then it's either drill a new one or buy a system that is made for the purpose of continuous disinfection. A water softener is not made to do that and I would think it would be hard to control the amount injected...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Well_Driller said:


> If it were a well that you were having bacteria issues with that's not really a good solution. If bacteria keeps coming back after doing a shock treatment then there is a problem. At that point it's figure out what's wrong with the well and fix it. If you can't find the problem then it's either drill a new one or buy a system that is made for the purpose of continuous disinfection. A water softener is not made to do that and I would think it would be hard to control the amount injected...


Culligan Drinking Systems makes systems designed for just this purpose. I'll bet they cost a shiny nickel.


----------



## jimmyirish (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied, looks like I will use the recommendations of treating your well water.


----------

